# Houseplant Appreciation



## antinous (Oct 21, 2018)

So my gf wants to get into ‘collecting’ house plants so I figured I’d start this thread to see what others keep. What houseplants do you keep? Provide some photos as well!


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 22, 2018)

That depends on what you count as houseplants. I have a lot of plants and no greenhouse, but I do have a terrarium and 2 very bright lights. I don't own anything that just gets natural indoor lighting.


----------



## MikeyD (Oct 22, 2018)

I grow many (think hundreds) of species of plants indoors.  I focus on the genus Hoya, orchid species, rare Sansevieria species, vivarium plants, Gesneriads, Bromeliads, Nepenthes, Begonias, and a few other things.  

You can check out my Instagram, it’s  mdahms.  Lots of plant pics there but only a tiny portion of what I grow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't keep them in my apartment (on the balcony instead), but I keep various succulents and a couple carnivorous plants.


----------



## antinous (Nov 2, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> I grow many (think hundreds) of species of plants indoors.  I focus on the genus Hoya, orchid species, rare Sansevieria species, vivarium plants, Gesneriads, Bromeliads, Nepenthes, Begonias, and a few other things.
> 
> You can check out my Instagram, it’s  mdahms.  Lots of plant pics there but only a tiny portion of what I grow.


Checked it out, impressive! I’m pretty jealous haha


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 2, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Checked it out, impressive! I’m pretty jealous haha



Thanks.  Been at it a long time so have amassed quite a collection of unusual plants.  I’ll continue adding more photos of whatever catches my eye.  I used to use Flickr a lot.  It’s really one of th best platforms for photography and various groups.  Should get back into posting there and using my camera and not my cellphone I like do these days.  

I’m impatiently waiting for my whip spiders to mature enough to put into some nice live planted vivariums.   They grow so slow!


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Nov 2, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> I grow many (think hundreds) of species of plants indoors.  I focus on the genus Hoya, orchid species, rare Sansevieria species, vivarium plants, Gesneriads, Bromeliads, Nepenthes, Begonias, and a few other things.
> 
> You can check out my Instagram, it’s  mdahms.  Lots of plant pics there but only a tiny portion of what I grow.


Holy crap dude that’s incredible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 2, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> Thanks.  Been at it a long time so have amassed quite a collection of unusual plants.  I’ll continue adding more photos of whatever catches my eye.  I used to use Flickr a lot.  It’s really one of th best platforms for photography and various groups.  Should get back into posting there and using my camera and not my cellphone I like do these days.
> 
> I’m impatiently waiting for my whip spiders to mature enough to put into some nice live planted vivariums.   They grow so slow!


Have you started any of the plants from seeds? Where do you find most of your plants?


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes many are from seed.  Really it depends on the genus and how well seed can be stored for sale later on.  Many very interesting plants have very short lived seed that won’t even survive drying.   In those cases it’s cuttings or plants that I would import from Thailand or a couple other countries.   But generally speaking I get seeds from other hobbiests or from seed banks at the International Societies that exists for most plant families or genera.   Some cool stuff can even be found on eBay but you have to know what to avoid as junk seeds or scams.  
At one time or another ive been a member of Orchid, Gesneriad, Sansevieria, Asclepiad, and Hoya societies.  
Here in Canada is very hard to get rare stuff but in the US there is a huge market for and many vendors selling rare plants of all types.  If you ever need help finding something feel free to ask and I’ll do what I can to direct you to a source.


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 2, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Holy crap dude that’s incredible



Thanks man!


----------



## antinous (Nov 2, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> Yes many are from seed.  Really it depends on the genus and how well seed can be stored for sale later on.  Many very interesting plants have very short lived seed that won’t even survive drying.   In those cases it’s cuttings or plants that I would import from Thailand or a couple other countries.   But generally speaking I get seeds from other hobbiests or from seed banks at the International Societies that exists for most plant families or genera.   Some cool stuff can even be found on eBay but you have to know what to avoid as junk seeds or scams.
> At one time or another ive been a member of Orchid, Gesneriad, Sansevieria, Asclepiad, and Hoya societies.
> Here in Canada is very hard to get rare stuff but in the US there is a huge market for and many vendors selling rare plants of all types.  If you ever need help finding something feel free to ask and I’ll do what I can to direct you to a source.


Thank you, I really appreciate it! Also, quick question, do you use any artificial light or do you just rely on the window light you have at your house?


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 2, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate it! Also, quick question, do you use any artificial light or do you just rely on the window light you have at your house?



I use artificial light extensively.  It's super gloomy here once winter hits and many tropicals just don't do well with natural light alone.  I use a lot of the Sunblaster T5 lights, a couple 300W VIPARSPECTRA LEDs from Amazon, and a 600W metal halide.  I have some daylight LED floodlights from Amazon that I use on my Nepenthes terrarium along with a couple LED spotlights from Superbright LEDS. Over the years I have used just about every kinda light you can imagine.   It really depends on what type of area you are trying to light and what plants you are growing. There is usually a solution for almost any grow space and you don't necessarily have to spend a lot of money to do it.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 3, 2018)

Daaaaang, yeah I checked out MikeyD insta, nice collection there.  I could get into that a lot more, I have one Sansevieria cylindrical.  Now I don't have to use any filters hahaha, and getting so much more O2 in my house ....that's the selling pitch for these for those wondering.


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 3, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Daaaaang, yeah I checked out MikeyD insta, nice collection there.  I could get into that a lot more, I have one Sansevieria cylindrical.  Now I don't have to use any filters hahaha, and getting so much more O2 in my house ....that's the selling pitch for these for those wondering.



I've got a soft spot for Sansevieria species, the more unusual ones that you don't see in stores.  They are pretty much care free as long as you give them lots if light.  I put mine outside in near full sun all day long during the summer.  They almost never attract pests, only the occasional fungal problems if they get wet and cold.   I really should post more pics of them as some are pretty impressive or unusual plants.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 3, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> I've got a soft spot for Sansevieria species, the more unusual ones that you don't see in stores.  They are pretty much care free as long as you give them lots if light.  I put mine outside in near full sun all day long during the summer.  They almost never attract pests, only the occasional fungal problems if they get wet and cold.   I really should post more pics of them as some are pretty impressive or unusual plants.


I could get into more unusual plants very easily, indoors and out.  Interesting animals and plants are great hobbies to me.  Right now I've got a young food forest going and always trying to add to it even though it looks like I'm out of room, going to try to the vacant lot next door.  I have some rare cycads grown from seed and a bunch of other stuff grown from seed, oranges, apples, Pawpaw trees.  What I like about plants is that, if you have a bunch of them, you can get up and see some changes every day.  I get the "car" hobby and things like that but the elements are taking things like that down the moment you finish that project.  The gene just keeps on going!  Get seeds, plant again, just a good thing imo.


----------

